# Question re: Lake Shore Limited



## Ron March (Apr 1, 2019)

The schedule says no dining car. Is it possible they may ad one during the summer?

Water in the bedrooms: is the tap water safe to drink or should I stick to bottled water?


----------



## pennyk (Apr 1, 2019)

I was on the Lake Shore Limited a couple of weeks ago and there was a "sleeper lounge" designated for sleeping car passengers only. Boxed meals are served in the lounge or your attendant can bring the meals to your room. There are a few options that are heated and some that are not. One alcoholic beverage is also included. Although I prefer traditional dining, my meal was OK. Although menu selections may change before the summer, my guess is that "contemporary dining" (boxed meals) will continue. The sleeper lounge is a Viewliner II dining car.

I would not drink the tap water. I only drink bottled water when on the train.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Apr 1, 2019)

To add to Penny's post, there should be bottled water in your bedroom when you board, but feel free to bring your own.


----------



## PVD (Apr 1, 2019)

After I met an Amtrak health inspector checking water on a trip I felt better about the water, but you will have no problem getting bottled water from your attendant. Usually 2 in the room at the start of the trip, and most SCA will let you know where they stash it, or tell you that will get it for you.


----------



## west point (Apr 1, 2019)

Airlines have to check water often especially out of the country airplanes. And you don't get Mexican water


----------



## Rasputin (Apr 1, 2019)

I would not recommend drinking the tap water. Isn't there a sign that says it is not potable? I would stick with the bottled water.


----------



## PVD (Apr 1, 2019)

I should have been clearer. The drinking fountain taps are what I was referring to, not the sinks......


----------



## daybeers (Apr 3, 2019)

PVD said:


> I should have been clearer. The drinking fountain taps are what I was referring to, not the sinks......


The ones at the ends of the cars? I use those on Amfleets and the water tastes just fine. Nice and cold too!


----------



## jis (Apr 3, 2019)

west point said:


> Airlines have to check water often especially out of the country airplanes. And you don't get Mexican water


Airlines also seem to mostly use bottled water for drinking these days, including passing out bottles of water to each passenger for longer intercontinental flights.


----------



## Maglev (Apr 3, 2019)

I try to drink three liters of water a day, and had no problem getting that much bottled water from SCA's on four different Superliner long-distance trains in January.


----------

